# Which tool in your shop gets the most work out?



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Which tool do you use the most? And post a picture of your most used/favorite tool. My bad, I'm in the house, but I will get a picture up soon! My most used tool is my MiniMax jointer planer. EVERY piece of wood in my shop goes across that bed. I don't use the planer feature, but I always use the jointer.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I use routers on just about all my projects and after long use of many different routers this one is my go to tool choice.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

I spend more time drilling/standing in front of this x far.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Well for me it is any one of these three, either a tape measure, a machinist square, or a one foot steel ruler.  I know that's probably not the essence of this thread, but it's the truth. It seems I always double and triple check every mark before and after I cut it. 

As far as power tools go, recently it has been about a 50/50 mix between my Ridgid R4513 table saw and either one of my two DeWalt DW618 routers (in the table or freehand). Here's a pic of the router, it is all I have handy at the moment.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

one of these or the table saw...


----------



## FreeTime (Dec 2, 2012)

I try give the brain the most use ... Sorry no pictures, autopsy not scheduled yet


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

FreeTime said:


> I try give the brain the most use ... Sorry no pictures, autopsy not scheduled yet


The most used tool, plain and simple is you; brain, hands, eyes, etc. However, in the spirit of the question it is probably a tape measure and a pencil. I can't think of one job that doesn't start with that set of tools. Machinery; cordless drill, circular saw, router table/hand held, table saw...

Bill


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I love all my measurement and layout tools from Woodpeckers. Use them all the time.



















My favorite power tool has to be my router. Either my handheld or my table mounted unit.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

timbertailor said:


> I love all my measurement and layout tools from Woodpeckers. Use them all the time.


Brad I need me one of them woodpecker triangular things . Looks like it would come in quite handy


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Guys I'm going to say my most used tool is my iPad . Seems like I'm spending more time learning from you guys than anything else 

Second is my table saw


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well Brad this is what's available at Amazon.ca . But it looks different ?

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00...ker tools&qid=1436721006&ref_=sr_1_34&sr=8-34

Update 
Found it 

http://www.elitetools.ca/en/product/onetime-tool-delve-square-woodpeckers-delvesq/

Aw crud , it's out of stock . They probably quit making that version as it was to good


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

The most used power tool in my shop is my Performax drum sander and dust collector.
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Well Brad this is what's available at Amazon.ca . But it looks different ?
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00...ker tools&qid=1436721006&ref_=sr_1_34&sr=8-34
> 
> ...



Rick, I think those are WP one time tools ,when they are gone they are gone. Wood craft might have one left.
http://www.woodcraft.com/search2/search.aspx?query=woodpecker square

Herb


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Herb Stoops said:


> Rick, I think those are WP one time tools ,when they are gone they are gone. Wood craft might have one left.
> Woodcraft Search for woodpecker square
> 
> Herb


Does Woodpeckers ship to Canada?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

timbertailor said:


> Does Woodpeckers ship to Canada?


Yes , but after taxes ,exchange rate, duty and shipping it doubles the price but yes they do


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Brad I don't know. They have top notch tools,tho, if you can afford them.

Does WoodCraft? They have a complete line of the WP layout tools at the link I posted above.
Maybe one of the members from Canada can answer that better than I.

Herb

Rick beat me to it.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

RainMan1 said:


> Well Brad this is what's available at Amazon.ca . But it looks different ?
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00...ker tools&qid=1436721006&ref_=sr_1_34&sr=8-34
> 
> ...


WP just announced a run on the DelVe square as part of their OneTIME Tool program, with delivery anticipated in November. Unfortunately, the deadline to order was July 6th.

Eagerly anticipating delivery,

Tom


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't know if this qualifies as a tool or not, but this is the most used item in my garage/shop. It does have a table saw butted up against one end.

Everything I work on from beginning to end, starts here.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah, I use my outfeed table for all sorts of things. It's up there. Still need to put MFT holes in it. Someday...

Along the "it's your brain" line, I use sketchup an awful lot. Designing, refining, virtual assembly, cut list planning - once I figure it out, the work itself goes quickly. It's not technically in the shop, though.


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

I have two most used and _valued _tools in the shop. Both date from about 1987-88: a 12" Starrett adjustable square and a 3 HP Uni-saw with Uni-guard and Uni-fence. We are old friends and know each other's quirks....


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

MT Stringer said:


> I don't know if this qualifies as a tool or not, but this is the most used item in my garage/shop. It does have a table saw butted up against one end.
> 
> Everything I work on from beginning to end, starts here.


Swiss Army Knife Table!!!!!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Most used is probably the cordless drill. Today it was used to tighten some clamps for a water hose and to hang an extra t-track in storage. The other day it was used to drill holes for hinge screws.

The Dewalt 18 volt nicad replaces the same volt Hitachi. *I love the Dewalt cordless drill* It stays charged seemingly forever and when it dies it dies slowly.

When I bought this in May, Lowes had the 20 volt lithium on sale for the same price ($99) but since I have used a buddy's at work off and on for the past year and was so impressed with its power and ability between the 2 batteries to handle any job, I got the one that I knew what I was getting.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

schnewj said:


> The most used tool, plain and simple is you; brain, hands, eyes, etc. However, in the spirit of the question it is probably a tape measure and a pencil. I can't think of one job that doesn't start with that set of tools. Machinery; cordless drill, circular saw, router table/hand held, table saw...
> 
> Bill


Indeed that is the sequence. You think it up, plan it out, cut it out and when it doesn't fit, go back to square 1 where the error most probably originated. >


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Brad I need me one of them woodpecker triangular things . Looks like it would come in quite handy"
Ummm....I think there's a difference between 'want' and 'need', Rick.
What every cabinetmaker/woodworker _needs_ is a good quality *combination square*. If you have one (or more) then everything else in that category is surplus to requirements.
Not knocking the Woodpecker layout tools here, but that speed square won't do a fraction of what a comb. sq. is capable of.

Not saying this one is great, but it's an example of a complete set:
http://www.amazon.ca/Silverline-Combination-Square-Set-300mm/dp/B000LFVK5S


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

The promised picture! BESIDES my brain hands and eyes, (thank you), this is my most used tool. My table saws are second, band saw 3rd.... Every piece goes across this. To me it's probably the most critical piece. I could work with out it, but I wouldn't be satisfied with the results.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

The first aid kit but no pictures as it is empty and needs a new supply of band aids. :grin:


----------



## normie2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Jointer, Planer, Table saw


----------



## PawPawRay (Apr 5, 2009)

My dust collector. I don't turn on any other machine without turning on my dust collector first.


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

I would have to say my various dust collection systems.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

This is a tough one. Dust collection probably gets used the most, however, that is more of a behind the scenes tool. Since I do a lot (but not all) of my joinery by hand, the table saw is likely tied with the jointer and planer. Band saw and Routers (including the router table) are tied for second.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jack, you really need to add dust collection to your joiner. It is easy to do. Some plywood, a dust port and some stick on weather stripping.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Yes , but after taxes ,exchange rate, duty and shipping it doubles the price but yes they do


Rick...I suggest a good ole carpenter / speed square will do the trick...I use a 12in Empire but most of the time I use a 6 inch... I have a much better one but I leave that on the wall just to look at 

Then when I'm doing construction lumber (decks, roofs, rafters, stringers) I don't have to switch tools...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Jack Wilson said:


> The promised picture! BESIDES my brain hands and eyes, (thank you), this is my most used tool. My table saws are second, band saw 3rd.... Every piece goes across this. To me it's probably the most critical piece. I could work with out it, but I wouldn't be satisfied with the results.


Have a little dust control issue, Jack?>>>

Bill


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Rick...I suggest a good ole carpenter / speed square will do the trick...I use a 12in Empire but most of the time I use a 6 inch... I have a much better one but I leave that on the wall just to look at
> 
> Then when I'm doing construction lumber (decks, roofs, rafters, stringers) I don't have to switch tools...


good reminder...


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Mike said:


> Jack, you really need to add dust collection to your joiner. It is easy to do. Some plywood, a dust port and some stick on weather stripping.


I know, right? :| I've thought about it but it fills up fast enough with the planer, this stays right in one area and I can shovel up easily and then right into a garbage can.:smile:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thats the way we used to do it , didn't know what a Dust Collector was, 
Herb


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Tablesaw and speed square.
Sid


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

stool...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Unisaw and then jointer. Lots of times both are running at the same time. Once in a while it is planer and jointer. I run my planer like Jack does his jointer, i.e. no DC. It would have to be a very large DC to keep up with the planer.

As for combination square vs speed square. IMO, one doesn't entirely replace the other. For some jobs the combo is the tool of choice. For general squaring up of boards I prefer the speed square. I bought a 12" version for doing siding. I wouldn't get that $60 dollar 4" version though.It's overpriced and too short. You can't mark a 2 x 6 with it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Unisaw and then jointer. Lots of times both are running at the same time. Once in a while it is planer and jointer. I run my planer like Jack does his jointer, i.e. no DC. It would have to be a very large DC to keep up with the planer.
> 
> As for combination square vs speed square. IMO, one doesn't entirely replace the other. For some jobs the combo is the tool of choice. For general squaring up of boards I prefer the speed square. I bought a 12" version for doing siding. I wouldn't get that $60 dollar 4" version though.It's overpriced and too short. You can't mark a 2 x 6 with it.


And you can't carry it on your tool belt. It's at one end of the shop and you're at the other...what a p.i.t.a. (applies to _anything_ you left at the other end of the shop)


----------



## astatue (Jul 1, 2015)

I would have to say my favorite tool is my CNC router!


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

astatue said:


> I would have to say my favorite tool is my CNC router!


Not sure what to be more jealous of; the router, the stack of extruded aluminium in the background, or all that space its sitting in.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> And you can't carry it on your tool belt. It's at one end of the shop and you're at the other...what a p.i.t.a. (applies to _anything_ you left at the other end of the shop)


I can't keep the combo or the speed square in a tool belt. Both want to fall out. A try square rides a little better. I bought a Swanson Accur-8 folding square and seems to stay in a pouch about the best. It's guaranteed to be accurate to a small fraction of a degree for 100,000 cycles. I've checked it. It is very accurate. Made in Sweden instead of China like most other things these days. I got mine on ebay for $8. Swanson Speed Line Tool Miter Square Accur 8" New | eBay


----------



## FreeTime (Dec 2, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> And you can't carry it on your tool belt. It's at one end of the shop and you're at the other...what a p.i.t.a. (applies to _anything_ you left at the other end of the shop)


I wish I had that problem. You could always trade down to a smaller shop ... and I'd be happy to help you out with that. :smile: Although I have to admit, what my small shop area lacks in distance to walk, it makes up for in objects to walk around.


----------

